
The Perfect Interview Test - ciscoriordan
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/the-perfect-interview-test-guy-kawasaki
======
ScottWhigham
W-T-F. Guy must've been all out of ideas and facing a deadline whilst staring
out a NYC penthouse for this one.

------
paulbaumgart
This is a joke, right?

